# Help me



## Brucergoldberg

Does anyone feel worse in the morning but better as the day goes on?

Is there anyone else out there with the horrible ear ringing?

Does anyone else take naturethroid? If so, how long did it take before you felt back to "normal"?


----------



## CorralesNM

I feel really bad in the morning.  But then with a couple cups of strong, black coffee, I start feeling okay.

Around 1 or 2, a massive depression sets in, and I have to take a nap.

Yes, I have chronic ringing in my ears. Last time I had such ringing in my ears was in 1985, and I was badly dehydrated. I'm drinking plenty, so I don't know what it's coming from.

I also have constant pressure in the middle of my chest.

I am not on any medication, waiting to see what my new doc will prescribe on January 3.

Is this any help?


----------



## Fissy

I wake up feeling great.. for about 10 minutes! Then I feel terrible but improves as the day goes on. It's pretty common for me to crash early evening though.

I get periodic ringing in my ears. Doctor just put it down to autonomic dysfunction/hypotension but not really sure of the cause. Hashi's can cause it?

I'm just on T4 meds. I don't think I'll ever find normal again but somewhere comfortable would be nice. 

Goodluck, Brucergoldberg. I hope you can start feeling better soon.


----------



## I DClaire

I was just thinking about this exact same thing when I popped in. I feel O.K. when I first wake up almost every morning. I take my Synthroid around 6:00 A.M. By 10:00 A.M., I feel horrible! I hate to say it but I feel tired but anxious, irritable beyond reason, and also "off" - I feel like my balance and coordination are oddly off.

I can manage to keep going (somewhat) but as I've said a dozen times recently I do not feel normal, I do not feel like myself.

Then...around 4:00-5:00 P.M., I actually begin feeling like a relatively pleasant human being again. It's 7:00 P.M. now and I feel better than I've felt all day. By 10:00 P.M., I'm always tired and I've been sleeping like a bear...but the same cycle will repeat itself tomorrow, and I really am struggling with it.

At first I thought I wasn't getting enough Synthroid - 125 mcg daily. Then my endocrinologist cut me back 1/2 of a dose once a week and I felt better for a week or two. Then the same problems came back with a vengeance so I cut my dose back 1/2 of a dose two consecutive days and that made a wonderful difference - for maybe two weeks...now I'm at the point where I dread tomorrow morning because I'll have to take my full dose and I know I'll be a grumpy, irritable, impatient, jittery excuse for a wife until the day is almost over.

I've never had any ringing or anything in my ears, thank the good Lord. My deal is I'm convinced Synthroid is turning me into someone other than who I used to be. I don't know what I'm going to do if I don't get some kind of relief next week when I see my doctor again. I'm normal enough to function and all but I am actually nowhere close to my normal personality...and I'm not the only one who recognizes that fact.


----------



## Brucergoldberg

CLAIRE!!! :hugs:

Do you think that people who say they feel fine have this same cycle as us? I mean maybe my system is still adjusting. Its so weird. I do feel better after the coffee as well by the way. But I wake up and feel good for about 30 mins. Then i feel aggravated and want to strangle someone. I also take my meds very early in the morning. But i also take a afternoon and late afternoon dose. But its the morning that i feel bad.

My ears are ringing so bad as i type this, i can hardly think straight. I feel like i have a plastic bag over my head 24 hours a day and at this point, wish i did.

I am feeling a drop better on naturethroid. But im taking 3 grains. Thats like taking 100 MCG synthroid and another 27 MCG of t3 or something.

Im hoping at some point my body gives up and just accepts these stupid pills im taking but it doesnt look like that will ever happen. ANd i always feel better about midnight. when its time to go to bed and wake up in hell again.


----------



## I DClaire

I honestly don't know how I could live with constant ringing in my ears. My sister has had that for close to a year and I know it is driving her insane. She has seen at least 3 EN&T specialists and been prescribed everything from more exercise to not using artificial sweeteners and nothing has made one iota's difference.

To answer your question though, no, I don't think everyone suffers the way some of us do with our demons. Some people have worse problems but the constant realization or belief we can't let go of that something could help does a number on us. I'm not jealous of one material thing anyone on earth possesses but I am envious of people who seem to be able to enjoy their lives fully. To some extent, I feel like I'm cursed by goofy problems I have a hard time explaining that seem to defy explanation and never really go away.


----------



## bigfoot

Brucergoldberg said:


> Does anyone feel worse in the morning but better as the day goes on?


Funny you posted this question. I've been trying to explain this *very* thing to my doctors over the last six months. Nobody has ever given me a straight answer, in fact it's usually just brushed aside. The best I've heard from any doc is that "some days will be better than others". (Even getting that acknowledgement was surprising.)

I take my Levoxyl at night, right at bedtime on an empty stomach to optimize its effect on TSH. I've also tried taking it in the early morning before breakfast. Some nights I sleep better than others. But one thing consistent is that pesky morning sluggishness. By late afternoon I start coming out of the fog and feeling a little better. By the evening things are halfway decent. There has to be some sort of correlation or tie-in here.

Can't say I've had the awful ear ringing that some describe. But I do randomly get ringing for a minute or two here and there. Something else odd is a tightness and very sharp pain in the ear. Might stick around for a few days, then go away on its own. But no doctor has ever found an infection or sinus problem. One ENT couldn't explain it years ago, another ENT recently said it might have something to do with grinding the teeth at night (which I don't do, to my knowledge).


----------



## Brucergoldberg

the afternoon shitzies were MUCH worse when i was unmedicated. I have heard from others that eventually this will just stop. But i havent seen it yet. I think it has something to do with our bodies' time clock and it clicking in from morning to afternoon but who the hell knows.

BY the way, I feel hyper today. I guess 3 grains of NTH is too much too fast. uggh kill me. this damn ringing.


----------



## Sharon

I feel terrible in the morning. Later in the afternoon is when I start to feel slightly better but by 8:00 pm I'm falling asleep on the couch. I have that awful sound in my ears constantly. It's not so much a ringing but it sounds like a seashell against the ear. Some nights it's so loud it keeps me awake.
Sharon


----------



## bigfoot

Brucergoldberg said:


> the afternoon shitzies were MUCH worse when i was unmedicated. I have heard from others that eventually this will just stop. But i havent seen it yet. I think it has something to do with our bodies' time clock and it clicking in from morning to afternoon but who the hell knows.


If your stomach is going a little nuts, you're right, it should calm down once your body starts getting used to the medication and your hormone levels stabilize. Any time I've been bumped up a dosage on levothyroxine my stomach doesn't appreciate it, at least for the first couple of weeks.


----------



## Brucergoldberg

how long does this take to feel better? im going on 4 months, my levels are almost normal. but my ears ring and ring and ring


----------



## bigfoot

I wonder if seeing an ENT doc would be of any benefit. I know that's a long shot, but just in case something else is going on behind the scenes...

When they first started me on levothyroxine last year, I am going to guesstimate that it really took my body about 3-4 months to adjust to it.


----------



## Brucergoldberg

ive seen an ENT
ive seen the head of the ENT program at UT southwestern medical center
Ive had a complete vestubular work up at the mayo clinic

My ears did not start ringing until about a month into all my other thyroid related symptoms. It comes and goes but it mainly comes.

The more thryoid hormone i take, the more ringing I get. If I dont take any thyroid at all, my ears ring as well, just differently.

There are a couple of folks on facecrack that have written me and told me they have the ear ringing thing too, but there are others that have told me that they HAD the ear ringing and now its gone.

It sucks. It truly and completely sucks the life out of me.


----------



## HeidiBR

It may not be related to your thyroid.


----------



## Brucergoldberg

ive had a million dollars in testing. On my way, ive met 5 other people that have the same exact issue with the ringing that are battling thyroid disease same exact as me.

In august of 2009 when all my symptoms started from the thyroid, the ringing also started at the same time.

The ringing is not bad when i am not on thryoid medicine, but of course i feel horrible. As soon as i take thryoid, the ringing starts. SInce im multi dosing, the ringing is there all the time.


----------



## HeidiBR

The ringing started when you were diagnosed, and not yet on thyroid meds. The thyroid meds may make the ringing worse, but may not be causing the problem. There are lots of reasons for ringing ears. Lots. In my case, it was vertigo, and not my thyroid or thyroid meds.


----------



## Brucergoldberg

Ok let me say this.

The week all my symptoms started (back pain, fatigue, puffy face, diareah, shaky, anxiety, fatigue) the ear ringing started.

Sometimes i feel fair (not great) but when i feel bad I get the following at the same time - fatigue, brain fog, palpations, ear ringing.

I dont just get "ear ringing" . I was in the music business for 10 years. I wore ear plugs when i went to concerts to protect my ears. In the case that the music was still too loud, my ears would ring. But that was it. My ears would just ring. i didnt get all this other crap with it.

Also, if i take thryoid, the ear ringing gets worse. SO right now if i went into the bathroom and took a naturethroid, in 1 hour, my ears will start ringing worse.

bruce


----------



## Octavia

Bruce, have you tried any other thyroid meds that DIDN'T cause/increase the ringing? (I'm assuming that if you did, they didn't work as well in other ways, so it may be a moot point...)


----------



## Jya1124

Awe I feel your pain. Most days im pretty anxious and agitated at times too. I've also been swinging in and out of depressive moods. A few weeks ago I was over medicated and my levels were going hyper so I was awful. My chest pains and anxiety were through the roof I had to be monitored for my blood pressure and heart rate and have an EKG done. It was not fun. They lowered my dose to 50mcg of synthroid but I too feel like it is taking me over and making me someone I'm not--sad, anxious, upset stomach, shortness of breath. I have had the ringing in my ears once in a while, and even had ear pain for a couple of days once. The doctors never really listen. I've been through two already and I'm on my way to the next two. It's crazy. I really wish we all would just feel okay and that our stupid thyroids would go back to functioning normally. A lot of times I think back to simpler times when I felt like me..I just try to keep thinking one day at a time, and praying to God that I'm going to miraculously be healed or at least that my body will
Just get used to the medication. Hugs to all of you!! I'm right here with you all.


----------



## Brucergoldberg

hello everyone, just checking in. the ringing is worse. my t3 level is very high right now and the ringing is horrible. isn't that odd?


----------



## daisydaisy

no coffee it affects sugar levels and I am finding a lot of us are sensitive to that with the adrenal thyroid connection. coffee depletes your energy stores and yes I know you feel like you have none to begin with. I suspect you have adrenal fatigue. google eating right your adrenals, frequest protein filled snacks every few hrs will stabilize your system and make a chemical steadiness in your eating routines.


----------



## HeidiBR

Bruce,

Seriously, I would look at other reasons for the ringing. If your theory holds true, with a higher T3 level the ringing should have abated or lessened.

What if it isn't your thyroid - but the meds? If that were the case and you have a TT, you'd be in a pickle.


----------



## Gwen1

Well I have constant ringing in my ears. Here's a little history: 2006-2010 undermedicated.
2010-2011 overmedicated. Fired endo. I have decreased dosage since Oct. 2011, went too low for six weeks, ears started ringing, now I'm titrating back up. The ears are ringing, but not experiencing any pressure in them as my levels get better. I take Levoxyl.

When I was overmedicated: one hour after taking my pill, I would experience a vertigo dizziness that would last all day. Then go to sleep at nite (if you could call it sleep), wake up and do it all over again. What a ride!
I hope you get straightened out soon. Take care.


----------



## daisydaisy

my mom had to change thyroid meds three times until she found the right brand. she tried nature thyroid and a few others and finally settled on the pig porcine one.


----------



## HeidiBR

Just an FYI...Naturethyroid is a porcine medication.


----------



## Brucergoldberg

gwen,

you are saying exactly the same thing as me. Do you still have the ear ringing? I have tried all medicines. nothing seems to work for me. The naturethroid has been the most gentle but i can't figure out what the hell is going on. Even though my labs are in range according to my doctor, the free t3 is nice and high, but the ft4 is at the bottom. when i take the naturethroid it makes me feel worse. No relief. 4 months of this crap now. I might as well just get off the thyroid medicine, let my tsh run its course back up to 59 etc and just suffer a short painful death


----------



## hochelaga

Hi Bruce,

Some people with Hashimoto's do better on T4 alone or T4 with some synthetic T3 added. I was taking natural thyroid (porcine) for 5 years and kept swinging between hyper and hypo until I switched to Synthroid. I'm still not where I want to be but I'm doing better since the switch. I also avoid supplements with iodine so as to not aggravate the Hashi's.

With your T3 high and your T4 low (which is how I was while on natural thyroid) perhaps you should be cutting back on T3?

The *adrenals* are very important in all of this - mine are low functioning which gives me energy swings as well as making it difficult for my body to utilize the thyroid meds properly. I'm working on this with supplements.

*Ferritin:* I'm still working on getting my ferritin to where it should be - it's gone from 10 to 28 but should be 50 or 60 - low ferritin also prevents thyroid meds from being utilized properly.

There are just so many symptoms and variables with this condition/disease.

xx


----------



## Gwen1

Bruce, I still have the ear ringing. I also have like a hypo dizziness. The dizziness is getting better as my levels straighten out. The ear ringing is minor to me compared to the other symptoms. This all beats being hyper, though. I had to chuckle at your comment about "getting off this crap and suffering a short painful death" as I can totally relate to what you're saying. 

I've also read on the forums that when taking a T4/T3 combo med., that the Free T4 is supposed to be somewhat lower. Maybe someone else can comment? Have you posted any labs on the forum?

Another thing I read is that switching to different types of medications can throw you off. Perhaps the ear ringing could just be a result of not being optimized for long enough or the body being in a state of change, although it is a listed symptom of hypothyroidism too. You said you feel like crap from 2-4. Can you describe what you are experiencing?

Hochelaga: that is the first time I ever heard anyone comment on some people doing better on T4 only medication. I personally would like my body to convert on it's own and not mess with the T3 added in as it throws in another variable to have to work with. I realize from reading threads that it is not always possible for some to be on T4 only and appreciate knowing the option of T3 is there.
Take care, Bruce--hope you can get it figured out. I'm still working on it myself, that's for sure.


----------



## daisydaisy

thyroid rests from two to four pm. it usually kicks in from eight pm to one or two in the morning. this is it's natural cycle. adrenals kick in from four in the morning. I find looking at these charts online help me figure out what is what. adrenals are lower in the afternoon. so.... honestly my ears ring when my thyroid is too much and I can tell because it rings in the thyroid rest time cycle. I found even decreasing it by a measly 5mg in meds helped it go away. I know the doc said , my tsh is in normal range but for me it's toooo much. normal range is a very wide range. plus I am finding with hashimotos it attacks any weak areas in your body and your ears are sensitive due to the music business or maybe just sensitive in general. that's my theory. going down 5mg in thyroid won't due much to tests but it may make a world of difference from your body overreacting and causing ear ringing.


----------



## daisydaisy

I forgt to sayni read somewhere that melatonin may help alleviate ringing as it is the sleep hormone for hour brain . I know there are certain over counter pills for this to help you sleep better. I know when I tried the Canadian version of pig porcine called just thyroid I can constant ringing. I switched to synthroid and it happens only once in a while.


----------



## HeidiBR

Gwen1 said:


> Hochelaga: that is the first time I ever heard anyone comment on some people doing better on T4 only medication. I personally would like my body to convert on it's own and not mess with the T3 added in as it throws in another variable to have to work with.


Some people cannot take supplemental T3 or dessicated,, and actually do better on T4. I am not one of them.


----------



## Brucergoldberg

OMG too much info

1. daisy, melatonin is not advised for hashi peeps. Why? Because the symptoms that meltonin produces are the same of hashis. Although not as good, valerian root is suppose to be better for us. I take ambien.

2. What Daisy has said is a very little known fact. The adrenals do rest between 2 and 4 am in the morning. There is a new protocol out that says this is the best time to take the thyroid hormone. Surprisingly enough, i take my meds at 3 am. For no reason other than i wake up usually at 3 am to pee, and i feel restless. However, when i take my thyroid, i fall back to sleep like a baby. Isn't that weird?

the NTH labs usually make the t3 look high, the t4 look low. This is the nature of the beast.

GWEN- i wish i too could just take t4. But it made my ears ring worse as well.....

So you guys are saying that maybe i just need a tiny tiny decrease? maybe try that? I picked a bad time to read this thread, i need to read it again later. My ears are ringing too bad.


----------



## hochelaga

Gwen1 said:


> Hochelaga: that is the first time I ever heard anyone comment on some people doing better on T4 only medication. I personally would like my body to convert on it's own and not mess with the T3 added in as it throws in another variable to have to work with. I realize from reading threads that it is not always possible for some to be on T4 only and appreciate knowing the option of T3 is there.


Hi Gwen,

To echo what Heidi already said... some people cannot tolerate any supplemental T3 at all. Others may require a lower ratio of T3 to T4 than what is in natural dessicated thyroid.

To complicate things even further :winking0001: a few doctors feel that Hashi patients might want to avoid dessicated thyroid altogether since the tablets contain the thyroid proteins to which we have antibodies.

Hi Bruce,

Have you tried a gluten-free diet yet? Many docs recommend a g/f diet for Hashi patients as well as others with autoimmune disease.

El


----------



## Brucergoldberg

I am not gluten free. I stopped gluten for three months and felt worse.

As far as not taking nth - who the hell knows...... Talk to ten people get ten answers.


----------



## hochelaga

Brucergoldberg said:


> As far as not taking nth - who the hell knows...... Talk to ten people get ten answers.


That's right... everybody is different to some extent and we each have to find what works best for us, and it takes longer for some to find what works than it does for others (myself included!). I'm offering info only - gleaned from patients and doctors.

best wishes and best of luck in your search,
El


----------



## Gwen1

Hochelaga: Thanks, appreciate your input.

Hang in there, Bruce. 
(I'm going to read your blog now.)


----------



## Brucergoldberg

jesus kill me today. ear ringing, more ear ringing. just when you think the coast is clear, theres more ear ringing. and dizziness.

NTH sucks
synthroid sucks
it all sucks.


----------



## Brucergoldberg

i have yet to find someone who has these reactions to the thyroid hormone as i have. don't understand it.


----------



## Gwen1

Bruce, one thing I know is, it takes a long time to titrate up on thyroid medicine before you get to optimal levels. What has your titration process been like on current medicine? Your body needs time to heal, once at an optimal dose.


----------



## Octavia

Bruce, if you think back to when the ringing started, by any chance were you on any antibiotics or diuretics? I'm asking because there are some drugs that are ototoxic and will cause ringing in the ears and/or loss of hearing. Shot in the dark, and you probably know this already, but worth a try...

http://www.asha.org/public/hearing/Ototoxic-Medications/

And from the Mayo website:

Medications that can cause tinnitus 
A number of medications may cause or worsen tinnitus. Generally, the higher the dose of medication, the worse tinnitus becomes. Often the unwanted noise disappears when you stop using these drugs. Medications known to cause or worsen tinnitus include:

Antibiotics, including chloramphenicol, erythromycin, gentamicin, vancomycin and bleomycin

Cancer medications, including mechlorethamine and vincristine

Diuretics - water pills - such as bumetanide, ethacrynic acid, furosemide

Quinine medications used for malaria or other health conditions

Chloroquine, a malaria medication

Aspirin taken in uncommonly high doses (12 or more a day)

________________________________________________________

Any chance it could be a non-thyroid-related drug that's causing your tinnitus?


----------



## Andros

Brucergoldberg said:


> jesus kill me today. ear ringing, more ear ringing. just when you think the coast is clear, theres more ear ringing. and dizziness.
> 
> NTH sucks
> synthroid sucks
> it all sucks.


Tinnitus (ringing in the ears) 
More research is needed in patients with tinnitus with low levels of CoQ10 before a strong recommendation can be made. http://www.mayoclinic.com/health/coenzyme-q10/NS_patient-coenzymeq10/DSECTION=evidence

CoQ10. A British study found that tinnitus sufferers with low levels of CoQ10 benefited significantly from CoQ10 supplements.4

Get your blood levels checked. If your CoQ10 levels are below 3 to 4 mcg/ml, you'll want to take a supplement. I recommend 50 mg of the ubiquinol form of CoQ10. The ubiquinol form is 8 times more powerful than regular CoQ10. It's more absorbable so it keeps your blood levels high.

http://www.alsearsmd.com/tinnitus-treatment/

* Tinnitus. German doctors used CoQ10 (100mg three times daily) to treat 20 patients who suffered from a chronic ringing or buzzing in the ears (tinnitus). By the end of the 12-week study, patients who previously had low levels of CoQ10 benefited from supplements, which reduced tinnitus by 36 percent.

http://findarticles.com/p/articles/mi_m0FKA/is_7_69/ai_n19377286/

Google tinnitus and CoQ10 you will find hundreds of articles. It is worth trying. Won't cause you any harm, that is for sure. I take it every day and so does my husband.

We all care for you, Bruce. This has to be horrible and debilitating.


----------



## hochelaga

Andros said:


> Tinnitus (ringing in the ears)
> More research is needed in patients with tinnitus with low levels of CoQ10 before a strong recommendation can be made. http://www.mayoclinic.com/health/coenzyme-q10/NS_patient-coenzymeq10/DSECTION=evidence
> 
> CoQ10. A British study found that tinnitus sufferers with low levels of CoQ10 benefited significantly from CoQ10 supplements.4
> 
> Get your blood levels checked. If your CoQ10 levels are below 3 to 4 mcg/ml, you'll want to take a supplement. I recommend 50 mg of the ubiquinol form of CoQ10. The ubiquinol form is 8 times more powerful than regular CoQ10. It's more absorbable so it keeps your blood levels high.


Thanks for this, Andros. I've had tinnitis for years - it started after a bad bout of the flu. I've learned to live with it but have noticed that fatigue makes it worse as does alcohol and aspirin. Consequently I need my sleep, drink alcohol only occasionally and totally avoid aspirin.

Thanks again!


----------



## midgetmaid

My husband has tinnitus, but it started years ago after drilling in a small block room w/no ear protection. He is now hypothyroid and is on Synthroid.

My tinnitus started about three years ago. It was barely noticeable at first, but has gradually gotten louder.

My husband is one of those people who cannot take a thyroid med containing T3. His doctor had him try it, and he was quickly hit with anxiety attacks.

Renee


----------



## Andros

hochelaga said:


> Thanks for this, Andros. I've had tinnitis for years - it started after a bad bout of the flu. I've learned to live with it but have noticed that fatigue makes it worse as does alcohol and aspirin. Consequently I need my sleep, drink alcohol only occasionally and totally avoid aspirin.
> 
> Thanks again!


I truly hope and pray that if you get CoQ10 and take it that it helps. Did you read this?

POST #1 http://www.thyroidboards.com/showthread.php?p=40917#post40917

My husband had it for years and in "his" case, taking Selenium cured it. You may wish to look into that as well. But be a good scientist and only do one thing at a time. LOL!

You are welcome.


----------



## hochelaga

Andros said:


> I truly hope and pray that if you get CoQ10 and take it that it helps. Did you read this?
> 
> POST #1 http://www.thyroidboards.com/showthread.php?p=40917#post40917
> 
> My husband had it for years and in "his" case, taking Selenium cured it. You may wish to look into that as well. But be a good scientist and only do one thing at a time. LOL!
> 
> You are welcome.


Hi Andros,

Thanks for the repost. I'm not pinning any hopes on Q10 (ubiquious ubiquinol!) helping with my tinnitis but who knows - wouldn't that be fab! I've been wanting to add Q10 to my arsenal for quite some time because there are so many reasons I should be taking it. Time to stop dithering! 

Thanks so much for your info.

El


----------



## Brucergoldberg

I had the spectracell test done. If you have not had this, you should. It checks for all micronutrients and you can get it done without a script.

i switched to erfa today. EFF NT


----------



## Octavia

Bruce, I've never heard of Spectracell, ERFA, or EFF NT. I suppose I could google all of it, but could you elaborate?


----------



## daisydaisy

hi Bruce I just ran across an article for persistent ear ringing, it may be what it is. worth a look. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Temporal_arteritis


----------



## Brucergoldberg

Bruce, I've never heard of Spectracell, ERFA, or EFF NT. I suppose I could google all of it, but could you elaborate?

SPECTRACELL- A test kit from spectracell labs. Will do a complete analysis of every micronutrient in your body (vitamin b, d, c, a , e, iron, selenium, zinc, plus about 25 others). If you do it yourself its like $79 but if you do it through your doctor its covered.

ERFA- canadian Armour which is the closest thing to the old armour as you can get. suppose to have great t4 saturation.

EFF NT - "EFF" naturethroid (say it out loud) LOL my way of saying "F" naturethroid. I would be kicked off of here if i said the whole word.


----------



## Marathon Man

Have you tried getting rid of gluten? That helped a lot for me.


----------



## Brucergoldberg

yes did nothing for the ear ringing


----------



## Gwen1

Hey Bruce! Concerning the ear ringing: is it possible your dose is too high? Sounds like a stupid, simple question, but I don't recall anyone asking you this. 
Also, if you have the $$$ to fly to UCLA, I hear the endo's are on top of it there. -Gwen


----------



## Brucergoldberg

I'm thinking the dose is too high. i lowered today. Im going to keep lowering (slowly) to see what happens. Im down to 1 grain now.... Next step is removing the thyroid. Im not playing these games anymore


----------



## daisydaisy

Hello I read an article that being low on magnesium can cause a bad bout of ear ringing. Do you have a copy of your test for this, are you in the low normal range? I read that severe ringing may take a little while to go away on magnesium pills while it builds up. I would try a small half dose just to see. I personally can't take them as it makes me Saturn too relaxed like jello. Wouldn't it be odd of that's all you needed to get it fixed.


----------



## artms

Been interesting to read about tinnitus. I started getting a bad bout of it when I started levothyroxin. It continued through the Synthroid and now with Armour. I had never connected it with the treatment until reading these posts. I went to a specialist who diagnosed me with some hearing loss in upper and lower ranges. Here's the wacky part of it. He told me if you are always thinking about it it'll be worse. Over time I just stopped thinking about it and just don't notice it as much BUT i will say things definitely make it noticeable. I think when the T3 of Armour is peaking after taking a dose(like now), when I take an analgesic, when I eat chocolate or have a soda of any kind, when I take prometrium, when I'm tired, when I listen to music with headphones. It drives me crazy sometimes but I'm resigned at this point. i used to be stressed that when it was really loud it would stay that way. Found out over time it fluctuates. BTW some people cope using white noise....fans,static stuff like that. I hate it but I think I have to live with it...at least I know when it's bad it will eventually be tolerable and maybe i can ignore it.


----------



## Andros

artms said:


> Been interesting to read about tinnitus. I started getting a bad bout of it when I started levothyroxin. It continued through the Synthroid and now with Armour. I had never connected it with the treatment until reading these posts. I went to a specialist who diagnosed me with some hearing loss in upper and lower ranges. Here's the wacky part of it. He told me if you are always thinking about it it'll be worse. Over time I just stopped thinking about it and just don't notice it as much BUT i will say things definitely make it noticeable. I think when the T3 of Armour is peaking after taking a dose(like now), when I take an analgesic, when I eat chocolate or have a soda of any kind, when I take prometrium, when I'm tired, when I listen to music with headphones. It drives me crazy sometimes but I'm resigned at this point. i used to be stressed that when it was really loud it would stay that way. Found out over time it fluctuates. BTW some people cope using white noise....fans,static stuff like that. I hate it but I think I have to live with it...at least I know when it's bad it will eventually be tolerable and maybe i can ignore it.


Aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaw; don't give up. Read through this thread and try some of the suggestions but only one thing at a time so you can "nail" what is working or not.


----------



## artms

Will do...would be great if there was something that would get rid of it. I've had times when it was so loud it was hard to understand someone talking to me. I think the thyroid meds make it worse but life sucks without them, that's for sure.


----------



## Gwen1

I have been on Levoxyl for 16 years. I think I had the ear ringing at the beginning of my treatment. But I can't remember for how long. It did go away.

This past couple months, it has come back. After I had been overmedicated for 1 year and undermedicated for the 4 years prior to that. I've had the feeling that I'm starting right from the beginning of thyroid treatment again.

In my experience, the ear ringing is related to the thyroid treatment. What exactly, technically is going on, who knows. -Gwen


----------



## daisydaisy

sam s
*
Join Date: Nov 2006
Posts: 1
Re: Anyone have ringing in ears (tinitis)
Tip on tinitis treatment---if severe, get an appointment with House Ear Clinic in Los Angeles--they will find the cause---then they prescribe 'LBC Complex and Niacin'--it is available only at the Medical Square Pharmacy on West 3rd Street in Los Angeles--it is a high potency vitamin treatment for tinitis---really takes care of the problem
(this was found on a post from another site interesting info )


----------



## Brucergoldberg

shits coming out in 12 days anyway. ill be the guinea pig here. I have sworn off these boards once i get better, but i promise to pay it forward and come back to post even if i get 100% better.


----------



## Octavia

Brucergoldberg said:


> shits coming out in 12 days anyway. ill be the guinea pig here. I have sworn off these boards once i get better, but i promise to pay it forward and come back to post even if i get 100% better.


You better!


----------



## I DClaire

Maybe we could talk nasdaqphil into a contest - who could come up with the most creative/funny/brutal end for Bruce's detestable thyroid??? explode I know Bruce wants to run over it _(preferably with something like a_ _locomotive)_ but who's to say it might not be recycled into something valuable? Maybe preserved like a pigeon dropping necklace or dipped in melted silver like a scorpion paperweight.

We need to think long and hard before letting this historical artifact fall into the hands of someone unfamiliar with its story.


----------



## Octavia

IDC, I love the way you think!


----------



## Brucergoldberg

heres my plan. back in college i used to smoke a lot of.... um.. stuff...

so I'm going to get my thyroid out and then I'm going to have a big party and we are going to smoke it. I figured there is enough "stuff" left in it to give everyone a nice buzz for a couple hours....

just kidding of course.

think they will let me keep it in a jar next to my gallbladder?


----------



## Octavia

Brucergoldberg said:


> think they will let me keep it in a jar next to my gallbladder?


No, but you will have the satisfaction of knowing that the pathologist will slice and dice it into oblivion, so it will never, ever come back to haunt you! Maybe you can create a voodoo thyroid doll and take out your frustrations with that.


----------



## Brucergoldberg

well i am from new orleans.... maybe i need to consult with some of my peeps.


----------



## webster2

I just had my gall bladder out. I have been thinking that if all my spare parts, that have been removed, were all lined up in jars it would be quite a grouping.  Not granny's canning cupboard...for sure


----------



## Brucergoldberg

galbladder and thyroid disease seem to be as thick as thieves..


----------



## Andros

Brucergoldberg said:


> galbladder and thyroid disease seem to be as thick as thieves..


Indeed! A very profound and true statement. Add kidney stones to the mix.


----------



## Gwen1

Bruce: I'll be praying for you this week, starting today, that all goes smoothly and you will be well and healed. Take care, -Gwen


----------



## Brucergoldberg

Thank you. I am very worried something else wrong with me in there, but Thursday this will all come to a head. WIsh it was today!


----------



## namebug

My doctor told me that ear ringing is hereditary and nothing could be done for it. How do you know it is tied to thyroid?


----------



## daisydaisy

I know some people that have ear ringing but no other issues......I hope it all turns out well. So frustrating the waiting game I too am in the boat for the waiting game but not for ear ringing. This one fellow I know said he has ringing all the time and he had to change his lifestyle and work part time and no stress because that seems to alleviate it.


----------



## Gwen1

namebug said:


> My doctor told me that ear ringing is hereditary and nothing could be done for it. How do you know it is tied to thyroid?


This is what I have deduced from reading the threads on this forum:

When it is tied to thyroid, it seems to be connected with the changing of thyroid hormone levels-- like when there is a dose change or change in brands or types of thyroid replacement medicine. Although it does not seem to occur in everyone when there is a change in dosage or meds. 
In my case, it happened as a result of extreme thyroid level upset/imbalance.


----------



## namebug

I don't have a severe ear ringing as Bruce describes. Mine is probably related to hearing loss.


----------

